# Arps half tracks



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

if anyone here is interested in Arps Half-tracks here is a website with bunch of pictures. http://tractorforum.com/users/42N/ how hard would it be to make these> Using just a normal axle going under tractor and making tracks?
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

That neat never seen that before.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Cool!!! Makes those old "N's" look like mini tanks..


----------



## bs82_gs91 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Looking for Arps Halftrack*

I would like to find some of those. If anyone has them and wishes to sell. Please post a reply. I will check on an ongoing bases to this site.

BS82_gs91


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

*8N*

8N with Arps

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72649>


----------



## Tractorfred (Jan 11, 2013)

These are not arps tracks , they are Bombadier tracks .. Nice tractor. Fred


----------

